
If Your iPhone Is Slow Try a Backup and Restore - MaysonL
http://mglenn.com/blog/2017/12/22/apples-bungled-battery-feature
======
MaysonL
_" So I went home and immediately did a local backup, wipe and restore. And
voila! Performance issues were gone."_

